# Path of Exile



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Maggio 2017)

Scaricato ieri da Steam, volevo provare questo gioco (che è GRATIS) e, con mia somma sorpresa, questo titolo defeca in testa a Diablo 3 in termine di varietà e longevità, garantendo un numero infinito di combinazioni tra abilità, talenti passivi e personalizzazione dell'equipaggiamento del proprio personaggio.

In Diablo 3 tutto ruota attorno ai set, limitando moltissimo la varietà delle "build" a disposizione, tant'è che tutti usano sempre le stesse abilità e gli stessi set per fare un punteggio più alto nei Rift, ma in Path of Exile ci sono talmente tante build che sul loro sito ufficiale ci sono centinaia di topic a loro dedicati, perchè le combinazioni possibili sono illimitate.
Una cosa che non mi piace in Diablo 3 è che la caratteristica grafica gotica e horror in Diablo 2 è stata rimpiazzata da quella colorata e cartoonesca di World of Warcraft, mentre Path of Exile riprende pesantemente lo stile di Diablo 2.

Sarà un genere di nicchia ma per gli appassionati di questo tipo di videogiochi e che hanno giocato a Diablo, vi consiglio vivamente di scaricare questo gioco, visto che da come ho accennato è gratuito.
L'unica forma di pagamento sono solo degli elementi cosmetici che non impattano in alcun modo sul gameplay, tranne la possibilità di acquistare spazio aggiuntivo della "stash condivisa", già abbondantemente capiente di per sè.


----------



## vota DC (15 Ottobre 2018)

Finito e mi è piaciuto, un po' una rottura il crafting di avere le pietre giuste quando a un certo punto l'arma che hai ha abilità ottime ma te ne serve una più forte che però ha gli incastri sbagliati.
Ricorda moltissimo Diablo 2, però nessuno come l'1 ha la sensazione di "discesa negli inferi". Ci sono continenti da esplorare con minidungeon. In Diablo 1 andavi sempre più in profondità della terra.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Ottobre 2018)

è tipo Aion? se si lo proverò..è grosso da scaricare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è tipo Aion? se si lo proverò..è grosso da scaricare?



No è tipo Diablo, ma secondo me è superiore perchè ci sono molte più possibilità di personalizzare il proprio personaggio con il ramo dei talenti (immenso), e le abilità con infinite gemme di supporto. Come gioco agli inizi è complicato, senza seguire una guida rischi di prendere i talenti sbagliati e creare un personaggio che alla lunga diventa inefficiente, ma dopo un po' che ci prendi la mano le meccaniche diventano più facili da capire.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> No è tipo Diablo, ma secondo me è superiore perchè ci sono molte più possibilità di personalizzare il proprio personaggio con il ramo dei talenti (immenso), e le abilità con infinite gemme di supporto. Come gioco agli inizi è complicato, senza seguire una guida rischi di prendere i talenti sbagliati e creare un personaggio che alla lunga diventa inefficiente, ma dopo un po' che ci prendi la mano le meccaniche diventano più facili da capire.


ho guardato un po di gameplay su YouTube...il problema è che ha quel tipo di visuale che odio...non so se si puo cambiare...ma si gioca su browser o va scaricato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho guardato un po di gameplay su YouTube...il problema è che ha quel tipo di visuale che odio...non so se si puo cambiare...ma si gioca su browser o va scaricato?



Una delle caratteristiche di questi giochi è la iconica camera isometrica fissa, al massimo puoi ingrandire o rimpicciolire la telecamera, ma non puoi modificarla più di così.
Il gioco è bello grosso, credo una ventina di giga, devi scaricarlo per forza. 
Comunque un po' ti invidio, vorrei ritornare ad essere un nabbo così da riscoprire questi giochi di nuovo, su Path of Exile e Diablo 3 ho tipo più di 2000 ore di gioco collezionate in 5-6 anni di gameplay più o meno assiduo


----------



## Butcher (15 Ottobre 2018)

Requisiti di sistema?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Requisiti di sistema?


Minimi:
Sistema operativo: Windows XP SP3/Windows 7 SP1/Windows 8
Processore: x86-compatible 2.6GHz or better
Memoria: 4 GB di RAM
Scheda video: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 650 Ti or ATI Radeon™ HD 7850 or better
DirectX: Versione 9.0c
Rete: Connessione Internet a banda larga
Memoria: 20 GB di spazio disponibile

Consigliati:
Sistema operativo: Windows 7 SP1/Windows 10
Processore: x64-compatible, quad core, 3.2GHz or better
Memoria: 8 GB di RAM
Scheda video: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti or ATI Radeon™ RX560 or better
DirectX: Versione 11
Rete: Connessione Internet a banda larga
Memoria: 20 GB di spazio disponibile


----------



## Butcher (17 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Minimi:
> Sistema operativo: Windows XP SP3/Windows 7 SP1/Windows 8
> Processore: x86-compatible 2.6GHz or better
> Memoria: 4 GB di RAM
> ...



Grazie mille!


----------

